# USPS Express deliveries & refunds



## Synapze (Aug 13, 2020)

As everyone knows, USPS has become very unreliable for many of us. I've had 3 orders/trades that I paid Express delivery and none of them made it on time. 1 was 2 days late, another 4 days late, and a third which was 6 days late. There is supposed to be a guaranteed refund for late Express deliveries, but USPS has refused all requests for refunds. I filed appeals which were all denied. 

Had anyone else experienced this? This is seriously impacting the hobby.


----------



## FabioFabiatic (Aug 13, 2020)

I personally have never had issues but such delays, and even delays lasting weeks are too common. I know some breeders like FunSizedZoo are planning on transitioning to a different, more reliable shipping service.


----------



## chickenman97 (Aug 14, 2020)

You are not alone,

I have had horrible experiences with the USPS, as of late. I have one package that was sent Express on May 18th and it is still in transit to its destination. I have also had a couple of other packages that were shipped Express and were late arriving to me. They actually told me it is probably the font size of the label for one of the packages. Another good excuse was the shipper added the last four letters to the zip code. Another package made it to my local post office, but then the letter carrier refused to take it. I am also wanting to use Fedex or UPS in the future. What a shame. KDK


----------



## Mantid Z. (Aug 14, 2020)

I ordered a few Devil flower mantises WITH EXPRESS SHIPPING and they were delayed 4 days. Sadly 2 died in transit.


----------



## Summerbug (Aug 19, 2020)

FedEx actually has an "animal shipping desk."  They will actually overnight the critter with delivery first thing in the morning.


----------



## MantisMart (Aug 19, 2020)

Summerbug said:


> FedEx actually has an "animal shipping desk."  They will actually overnight the critter with delivery first thing in the morning.


is it expensive?


----------

